
Stickers in Intersection Can Cause Tesla Autopilot to Swerve into Wrong Lane - howard941
https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/transportation/self-driving/three-small-stickers-on-road-can-steer-tesla-autopilot-into-oncoming-lane.html
======
bigfatfrock
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19536375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19536375)

